# Help me out



## happy2gether (Dec 6, 2015)

Ok ladies, my wife is in her late 30's and the docs are pushing towards a hysterectomy. No cysts or abnormal tests, mainly for anemia and inability to take iron supplements. 

WE are just looking for more info on what we can expect afterwards. SHE said she is ready to have it done so she can F$%^ whenever she wants and to stop the cramps/etc... I'm fine with it because I know it is medically necessary. 

What I am afraid of is she has already had her thyroid removed and on hormones for that. When those levels get out of whack she can get a little hard to deal with. So what kind of problems are most common after a hysterectomy? She has a very high sex drive, so neither of us want to lose that and want to know if there are options in case she does(meds/hormones/etc...)? 

she has asked her ob/gyn, but of course he just says you will feel much better and we can deal with any issues later.


----------



## norajane (Feb 7, 2012)

Has she gotten a second opinion? Hysterectomies are a BIG deal. They will throw her into menopause immediately, and that will impact her body in many, many ways. Some of those ways will NOT allow her to "f*ck whenever she wants." Menopause will cause her body to change in ways that make sex uncomfortable - natural lubrication will decrease, her vaginal walls will thin and this will make sex painful and uncomfortable, weight gain, some people have dizziness and nausea, etc. And her sex drive likely will decline.

Having a hysterectomy is not this carefree, free-wheeling sex life she is imagining. If that's what she thinks will happen after a hysterectomy, she might need to do more research into the repercussions - as well as how to potentially mitigate them with Hormone Replacement Therapy, and definitely get a second opinion.

Her gyno seems pretty lackadaisical about the impact of a hysterectomy on a young woman. Someone should ask him if he would get one or both of his testicals removed without inquiring about the issues, and if he'd do it if his doctor said "no worries, YOU will deal with that later."


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

Considerably older here but My wife was in a similar situation and one Doc pushed for the hysterectomy (partial). The next doc wanted to try an IUD the Third opted for a different ablation. I'm hoping that works but there are so many factors to consider, every person is different. But Nora is correct that a different Doctor may see this in a different way.


----------



## happy2gether (Dec 6, 2015)

to clarify, her comment about sex whenever was because we have been sending spicy texts all day and she was worked up. Then got her period about an hour ago. So it kind of ticked her off. 

I've heard most of these things so far, hoping they have some solutions or at least for us to get realistic expectations.


----------

